# Need A Wether Name!!



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

We had kids 2 weeks ago, and we are going to get a buck soon, so decided to keep one buck as a wether and companion for him. We have him picked out, but could (unlikely, but could) change... I have no ideas for names. I like being totally original. Normal names aren't quite my thing. But, I'm open to anything. He's very sweet. Ideas please?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Idzi (EE-jee) It's Russian, means "kid, buckling".


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

That's a nifty name! I like it the more and more I say it.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 10 wethers, some I didn't name but they are: Dodge, Cowboy, Tex, Wrangler, Ernie, Bocephus, Stupid(obviously didn't name him lol), Owen, Bullet, and JJ Watt. The last three I didn't name either but they fit! I like country names, we named one Stetson, we had one named Bohdi, Champ and Cinch as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

OMW he is so cute lol He looks like a Gage or Quentin...or a little Simba...haha


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is two more pictures of him. He is exactly half brown half white, and had two siblings, a beautiful paint buckling and an all red doeling, who is pictured behind him in the second picture. He is the runt, but they're all growing like a weed. Keep the suggestions coming!!!


----------



## goatlover35 (Feb 24, 2014)

Diddle, Hallifer, Knox 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Caped Crusader - Caper for short?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tuff Cooper, tuff for short. Hm or Ace


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tonka Tuff  That was my rabbits name , lol.
Or , Halfnhalf , lol
Brinks 
Booker
Friday 
Springsteen
Ozzy
Yang
Iko
Bronsen
Yego
London
Jam
Roos
Mister
Sol
Roman
Chap
Yoshi


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jim Bowie ! Jim Bowie , Jim Bowie , Jim Bowie , :slapfloor:
Does anyone know that old western show ?


----------



## goatlover35 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mannish is a cute name 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Demi? French for Half? Or i love the names Hunter of Destiny..


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a weather named Dude, it fits him perfectly!


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Duramax (Max for short if ya want) because he is built like a rock! He is just so adorable and looks so sturdy...and I have always wanted to name a Boer that but I own all dairy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nubian_Mama said:


> Duramax (Max for short if ya want) because he is built like a rock! He is just so adorable and looks so sturdy...and I have always wanted to name a Boer that but I own all dairy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Goat Forum mobile app


I am so naming my next buck duramaxx lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Or Jörg. It's one of my favorite German names.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I love all these names! I just can't seem to find one to fit him right though....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Can you tell us a little of his personality?  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

He's slower than his siblings, super sweet, will let you pick him up and cuddle him. He likes to play, but would rather be cuddled as of recently. Not much more, that would be different than the average kid though... :-D


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sugar Pie - so you can sing the song to him all day long!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Buttercup. Don't worry. He can pull it off.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I like a lot of these names. My dad wants simple. I want original. And in-between ideas?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Two-tone


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Muffin? lol Ummm Gentle Ben? Eeyore  Pooh?  haha. Sunny

I like Celtic names... Aiden (Celtic means fire), Merlin (Celtic for falcon), Harvey (Celtic for warrior), Or my personal favorite Aslan  (Narnia fan girl reference lol) Or Caspian?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> He's slower than his siblings, super sweet, will let you pick him up and cuddle him. He likes to play, but would rather be cuddled as of recently. Not much more, that would be different than the average kid though... :-D


I have a wether with a similar personality and I named him Romeo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Merlin or Seneca


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Grendall


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Bob. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Forrest* :slapfloor:


----------



## IMilkGoats (Feb 26, 2014)

Mike Oxlong  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatsoverhumans69 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatfilledwithcum (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Reese! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

There's so many names. But so little goat to fit it. I'm glad I got all the responses. I've got the list slimmed down. To about 20 names... This is going to be difficult...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure whatever name you pick will fit just perfectly


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

How about Half and Half or Half Pint?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Half & Half because of his coloring.


----------

